# Stripped Set Screw



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

In place of trying to drill the screw out and take a chance of ruining the thread I would epoxy the allen wrench in the set screw to take it out and buy a new set screw.
The set screw is a lot harder than the surrounding metal and the chance of drilling it out clean are slim.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you mako1. That sounds like a good way to do it - easier than drilling into the metal.

Barb


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Often times the screw is metric, use a standard wrench and it's going to just round out.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I think they meant drill a hole in the screw and use an easy out unless the whole thing is going to be replaced. Maybe the screw only touches something that is not threaded on the other end.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe has a good point to.If it's metric it may just be enough difference to make it slip.A lot of metric stuff around these days.I wished we would have switched but that's another story. My advice will still work to solve the problem either way.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the above ideas....

just another...

in conjunction with a screw extractor/easy-out, you already have a part hole in that set screw 1) an easy out in a drill, going in reverse, may jiggle that loose real quick 2) a reverse drill bit should probably follow the hole in the set screw very well... and may jiggle it loose also.

I never thouht of the epoxy... guess I thought the epoxy would not provide enoungh bite.... let us know if it works.....

Can always learn something new...

Best


----------



## mccmech (Aug 21, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> I need to take the handle off of the faucet on the bathroom sink to replace the cartridge. When I try to loosen the set screw with the allen wrench, the screw doesn't turn, but the wrench does. It's stripped.
> 
> When I ordered the new cartridge from Delta, the guy on the phone said I need to drill the screw out of there.
> 
> What does that mean and how do I do that? Is it easy to do or should I hire someone?


Since the handle is screwed to the existing cartridge by the set screw, I would drill out the screw like the Delta rep said. Just use a small enough drill bit so ya don't damage the finish on the handle. Be sure to pick up or order a replacement set screw. Oh, and before you remove that cartridge, make sure you have the water turned off under the sink. Otherwise you're gonna get soaked.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I almost never use a drill then EZ out any more.
A simple $20.00 kit I bought that has 4 different sized bits with a left handed drill on one end and an a left handed EZ out on the other and 95% of the time will get any screw out.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I almost never use a drill then EZ out any more.
> A simple $20.00 kit I bought that has 4 different sized bits with a left handed drill on one end and an a left handed EZ out on the other and 95% of the time will get any screw out.


Joe..... I think I have the same kit.... but I was calling it an EZ-out ....sort of a generac name....

Yes... it has worked great ...

Best


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Easy outs are great but have you ever seen a set screw in a faucet.Usually less than 1/8" and not real easy to get to on some depending on the style.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to go get some epoxy tomorrow. Is there a special name brand or style that I should look for? 

I tried wrapping one layer of tape around the allen wrench, thinking it would make it a little tighter inside the set screw. Of course that didn't work.

I have one of the EZ-out things. But as mako1 suggested, it's quite a bit bigger than the size of the set screw.

If I try it though, I have a spare matching handle and set screw for both sides of the faucet. If I were to use the EZ-out to remove the screw, it should be alright if it does ruin the handle. But is there anything else inside the handle that would be damaged by the EZ-out?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just some 5 minute epoxy or some red Loctite will work.Are you sure you are using the correct size wrench.(metric or SAE).I could not see the correct wrench fitting if you wrapped it with tape.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's the wrench that came with the faucet. I had it sitting up in the medicine cabinet. Also, it fits properly to loosen and tighten the screw on the other handle. Thank you for the suggestion though.

When I wrapped it with tape, the end of the wrench broke through the tape when I pushed the wrench into the set screw, so it didn't help. 

I'm going to try the epoxy and will let you know if it works. Thanks!

Barb


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I would not use any EZ out, more than likely it'll break on a screw that small and then you'll really have a fight on your hands.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If the epoxy doesn't work, I'd use a left hand drill bit in a variable speed reversible angle drill (which you might have to rent). These drill bits will cut into the set screw when they're turning counter clockwise, and normally that's enough to remove the set screw.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

Lots of responses, unfortunately no plumbers until now. I have repaired dozens of faucets with the same problem. That is why I get the call, the HO have already stripped the screw (usually through no fault of their own) and are at their wits end. Easy outs will not work with your problem. Drill out the set screw with and OVERSIZE bit and remove the handle. Order a new pair of handles from Delta and replace. Simple, done, and you do not owe me $100.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for all of the suggestions everyone!

I bought some Loctite Threadlocker Red 271 and tried that. That's what the employee at Lowe's said to use. The directions said to let it set 10 minutes. It didn't work, so I applied it again and let it set for 30 minutes. It didn't harden during that much time, so maybe I should have tried the other kind of epoxy.

I ended up drilling it out for about 20 minutes and the handle came off. Thanks for the suggestion SHR Plumber.

The new cartridges are in both sides of the faucet. The new handles are on and life is good again. No more dripping. 



SHR Plumber said:


> ..... Simple, done, and *you do not owe me $100*.


Whew! It's my lucky day :sweatdrop:.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

gma2rjc said:


> Thanks for the suggestion SHR Plumber.
> 
> The new cartridges are in both sides of the faucet. The new handles are on and life is good again. No more dripping.
> 
> Whew! It's my lucky day :sweatdrop:.


My suggestion was just between us, OK? Do not tell anyone else. I like making money.


----------

